# values.h



## spb (Feb 28, 2005)

Hello,

I'm trying to build the GPL Molecular Dynamics program called XMD.

XMD run in Linux, but it is a basic gcc program that I believe I should be able to compile on any machine, if I make some modifications.

The first problem that I've encountered is that the Mac is lacking a "values.h" header file. 

The values.h file in Linux specified machine dependent parameters, such as: "Maximum value of a single-precision floating-point number", "Maximum value of a double-precision floating-point number", and so on.  There is a complete list at (http://publib16.boulder.ibm.com/pseries/en_US/files/aixfiles/values.h.htm#cdj150clm)

Is there a way to get around this problem.  I'm certain that the OSX must list this somewhere for gcc to access, but I can't find it.  

Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.

sb


----------



## Viro (Feb 28, 2005)

The standard header file for all this data is limits.h. To fix your problem, you could just create a soft link called values.h that points to limits.h.


----------



## spb (Feb 28, 2005)

This is exactly what I needed to know.  

I didn't know about the file called limits.h

Thank you!

I'll post a follow up if this solution works.  

sb


----------

